# Shimano CI4 with smaller spool



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

I have to replace a bream reel and so I thought I'd upgrade to another CI4 (really like the one I have). I also have seen that there is a *CI4FML*, which is the 1000 model with the smaller spool specifically for braid.

If anyone has used the smaller spool, I'd be interested to hear if you thought there was any difference (from the standard spool) in way it performs, or whether it's more a convenience issue about not having to use backing line.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWT3AJPkAAB5fgAAQQIcEAI4AEAA/79+AMACsCtMJNDIBpozSAxhMTJgJgABKnop5TRMNUep5Rg01EuFizpakmTJjoGQK3shBXGhcuCzd78KVfCSIZvGtt9/dfet3EpbqO7Nk1/xjgogi5tCXISnl1/c6zF/ja6mhh95500C/ZULkJUPwE+uZiErTI47TORp3ezfMpIoWYgZKky+HNa1GGMPXRi8MRgyQjqp22JhVVGsJdS4PNpKGIrWdpfiKo/xdyRThQkD3AJPk


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

If I'm thinking of the same reel, it's marketed at being specifically for egi-ing (Japanese style squidding). I've never been very clear on the benefits of the shallow spool even though I own a shallow spooled JDM stella. I believe weight reduction and improved casting are the advertised benefits but I can't get my head around either. The Ci4 is a great reel though and my stella is also superb to use though how much of this is down to the spool I couldn't say. Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## Ralphy (May 10, 2010)

I thought the shallow spools were so that they could increase the size of the drag washers, making the drag smoother.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Ralphy said:


> I thought the shallow spools were so that they could increase the size of the drag washers, making the drag smoother.


Sounds plausible, some discussion here:
http://www.breammaster.com/forum/showth ... adid=30645


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

scater said:


> Sounds plausible, some discussion here:
> http://www.breammaster.com/forum/showth ... adid=30645


That was an interesting read. I suppose from that and other info offered, I don't yet see a big downside to the shallower spool unless I want to load up some heavier line that may not fit on it.

However, I'm not sure whether I should worry about the 2kg of drag on the shallower vs the 3kg on the standard (for mostly bream fishing.)

Red I searched for the other Ci4 reels. The Thannus is bigger I think, and the Rarenium looks nearly identical but maybe packaged for a different market?


----------



## warren63 (Apr 16, 2009)

That ci4 actually comes in 2 models, the 1000FML and 1000F. The 1000f is the standard spool and the FML is the shallow spool. Ive got a FML and its fantastic, sorry at this stage i cant give you a good comparision between the 2 but hopefully in a few weeks that might change


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

scater said:


> Ralphy said:
> 
> 
> > I thought the shallow spools were so that they could increase the size of the drag washers, making the drag smoother.
> ...


I have 2 1000 sized stellas
one FD standard model and 1 JDM Shallow spool (1000S)
the drag set ups are identical 9same sized cavity in the top of the spool
the spools ARE slightly different in weight - S is about 5g lighter
no difference otherwise
S spool should therefore have less intertia and have a lower (easier) start
I can't tell the difference
all i can say is that stellas rule
rule i tells ya :twisted:


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

I have both models in the stradic ci4. The shallow spool is great because you don't have to stuff around with backing.
I can't pick the difference when i am using them.

By the way eric you can pick up a spare spool for $30 that fits both models.
Get the shallow spool model (mf or whatever it is called) and buy a spare standard spool. Best of both worlds.

If you like i can pull the drags out to compare them.


----------



## alex1 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi there ppl,
Hope I can help.
I have both 1000F and 1000FML. They are both the same reels, just the FML is a shallow spool that is desinged to hold 4lb braid without backing which I love for my bream fishing on the flats. The drag increments are very slowly increased. Awsome for my UL bream rod.
The 1000F has a deeper spool and a multi-disc drag and has much more force than the FML. This I love for bass fishing with 6lb braid and 12lb leader. Great for locked up drags.
These reels have to be the best value for $$$ reel available ATM. Mine have been flogged (but lubed regulary) for 12 months and are still the same as when I purchased them...


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

blueyak said:


> I have both models in the stradic ci4. The shallow spool is great because you don't have to stuff around with backing.
> I can't pick the difference when i am using them.
> 
> By the way eric you can pick up a spare spool for $30 that fits both models.
> ...


I actually bought the standard model today as I found it for $200 at a local tackle shop. He said he thinks he can get the shallow spool model but wasn't sure about the $200 or when. I wouldn't mind picking up a spare spool though.

Don't worry about checking the drags. If you have used both and not found any problem with enough drag, I don't suspect I will. BTW if your silly string Jewie was caught on the 2kg drag model then I suspect it's been tested well beyond that :lol:


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

From memory the standard spool has a higher drag rating. Not 100% sure but did wonder about the benefits of the FML. Went with standard and very happy.


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

blueyak said:


> By the way eric you can pick up a spare spool for $30 that fits both models.


Does this apply for the 4000 size as well? I'd love a spare spool for it.
Joel


----------



## Mickpaps (Feb 28, 2011)

indeed!

I'd love a spare spool for me 2500.


----------

